# Which of those silly achievements did you get at FC2009?



## Dracokon (Jan 26, 2009)

Inside the little blue program bag there was a little green slip of paper with some mock 360 Achievements on them in the theme of the convention. I didn't notice it until my second day there, and started keeping a mental tally of what ones I got. Which ones did you get?

*Photo Affinity*: Be in 10 photos that you weren't supposed to be in.
- Pretty sure I got all 10 of these when I was playing Hungry Like The Wolf in Rock Band with all of those suiters. 

*We Don't Need No Stinking Badges*: Forget to wear your badge and get stopped when entering a con area.
- They issued me a blank badge from the Panelist line. Therefore I got sent back and had to pick up the rest of it.

*Backtracking*: Be in an elevator going the wrong way.

*Camera Friendly*: Be featured on FCTV.
- The cameraman from FCTV was frequently hanging outside near the valets to have a smoke break, and I was out there waiting for a shuttle ride on several occasions.

*De Ja'vu*: End up in the same place you were an hour ago.

*Strike Down Star Struck*: Get a hug from that one furry idol you look up to.
- I shook Athus' hand, not sure if that counts. He was behind a table. No hugs, haha.

*Down To The Wire*: Be attending an event that starts on time.
- I was on 3 panels, I got this one three times! 

*Plan B*: Take the stairs to your intended floor.
- When I had to make a call on my cell, the stairwell was the only place that wasn't loud as hell so I retreated there to make calls. At the same time I'd just take the stairs to where I was going as well.

*Vertically Challenged*: Be in the elevator when it stops at every floor before yours.

Here's a list of ones that I made progress on but didn't complete:
*Further Compression*: Hug 20 fursuiters.
- I think I counted about 12.

*Con Artist*: Get 3 free commissions.
- I got 1.

*Last Impressions*: Thank 10 DoubleTree employees.
- I got to 5 or 6, mostly valets.

*Shutter Bug*: Take 1000 pictures.
- I managed about 50. 

*Means Of Consumption*: Receive 10 commissions.
- I got 3.

*Unfamiliar Faces*: Meet 15 new friends.
- I met a lot of people, but actually chatted and got to know about 10 or 11.

*Squeaky Clean*: Follow the 6-2-1 rule.
- I only brush my teeth at night, haha.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Jan 26, 2009)

*Photo Affinity*: Be in 10 photos your not suppose to be in. -I was hanging around in fursuit with other fursuiters.  Flashbulbs were going off all around me if that counts. 

*We Don't Need No Stinking Badges*: Forget to where your badge and get turned around while entering a con-area. I forgot my badge a few times, but I didnt go anywhere that needed a badge on those occassions. 

*Backtracking*: Be in an elevator going the wrong way.
-Nope, I didnt do that. Its hard to take the stairs the wrong way.

*Camera Friendly*: Be featured on FCTV. - If FCTV were the guys walking around with the steady mount cameras and the big lights, then yes, i was.  I did the Pulp Fiction dance in front of it.

*De Ja'vu*: End up in the same place you were an hour ago.
I was in the fursuit lounge on many occassions.

*Strike Down Star Struck*: Get a hug from that one furry idol you look up to.
-Hes not my Furry Idol but I did get a hug and a pic with Huskers. We chat on IRC from time to time.

*Down To The Wire*: Be attending an event that starts on time.
-Nope, I didnt get to any panels on time. I even completely missed panels that I wanted to attend.

*Plan B*: Take the stairs to your intended floor.
- I took the stairs all the time because the elevator takes minutes to get to you and sometimes theyre packed.

*Vertically Challenged*: Be in the elevator when it stops at every floor before yours.
- I was on the 3rd floor so its not a streach to hit the second floor on the way up.

*Further Compression*: Hug 20 fursuiters.
Yah, I'm sure I hugged 20 fursuiters. Random Hugs are random! 

*Con Artist*: Get 3 free commissions.
- I got 1 free commission.

*Last Impressions*: Thank 10 DoubleTree employees.
- I thanked the cleaning ladies. They work thier tails off to keep the place looking good, which is twice as hard with furries hanging around.

*Shutter Bug*: Take 1000 pictures.
- I only got off about 30, and only about 5 are worth posting.

*Means Of Consumption*: Receive 10 commissions.
- Only one for me.

*Unfamiliar Faces*: Meet 15 new friends.
- I met only about 5 people.

*Squeaky Clean*: Follow the 6-2-1 rule.
- I showered daily and got between 6-8 hours of sleep. I was only eatting once every 28-30 hours, thou. Fail.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 27, 2009)

*Photo Affinity*: Be in 10 photos that you weren't supposed to be in.
Possibly. I didn't care enough to count flashes, though.

*We Don't Need No Stinking Badges*: Forget to wear your badge and get stopped when entering a con area.
Nope. Though one of my roommates had the shiny "authenticity" sticker stuck to the wrong side of his badge...

*Backtracking*: Be in an elevator going the wrong way.
Yes. That's how I got off my floor when I was leaving. (Also got to see the tenth floor that way!)

*Camera Friendly*: Be featured on FCTV.
... I don't know?

*De Ja'vu*: End up in the same place you were an hour ago.
I went up to and down from my room three times within the space of about 15 minutes at one point.

*Strike Down Star Struck*: Get a hug from that one furry idol you look up to.
No.

*Down To The Wire*: Be attending an event that starts on time.
No.

*Plan B*: Take the stairs to your intended floor.
Yes. Many times. (The hotel is only ten floors, pansies.)

*Vertically Challenged*: Be in the elevator when it stops at every floor before yours.
I can do one better. I actually had the elevator skip my floor, despite it being lit up.

*Further Compression*: Hug 20 fursuiters.
I hugged 0.

*Con Artist*: Get 3 free commissions.
I got 0.

*Last Impressions*: Thank 10 DoubleTree employees.
Actually, I probably managed this one. But I didn't keep track.

*Shutter Bug*: Take 1000 pictures.
I took 1.

*Means Of Consumption*: Receive 10 commissions.
I got 0.

*Unfamiliar Faces*: Meet 15 new friends.
Not even close.

*Squeaky Clean*: Follow the 6-2-1 rule.
You can randomly make up rules and expect me to follow them. But if this was related to personal hygiene, then I probably did it.


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jan 27, 2009)

*Photo Affinity*: Be in 10 photos that you weren't supposed to be in.
I am not sure about photos but I know I was in some video footage. x_x

*We Don't Need No Stinking Badges*: Forget to wear your badge and get stopped when entering a con area.
- I always had my badge on me. D: 

*Backtracking*: Be in an elevator going the wrong way.
- I did this a lot of times just cause there was practically a line to get into the elevator and I couldn't tell which way it was going. @_@

*Camera Friendly*: Be featured on FCTV.
- I dunno if I made it onto FCTV I doubt I did. 

*De Ja'vu*: End up in the same place you were an hour ago.
- Accomplished.. way to easily. 

*Strike Down Star Struck*: Get a hug from that one furry idol you look up to.
- I shook hands for the most point, but then I started given out free hugs with a fre hugs sign, I prolly hugged someone I idolized without realizing it. <_<


*Down To The Wire*: Be attending an event that starts on time.
- Not sure if I completed this one

*Plan B*: Take the stairs to your intended floor.
- I got sick of waiting for long waits for elevators and decided to climb stairs to the eighth floor. Not a smart move. xD

*Vertically Challenged*: Be in the elevator when it stops at every floor before yours.
- This I know I accomplished... friggin' busy elevator

*Further Compression*: Hug 20 fursuiters.
Only hugged about 3 or 4 I think.. wanted to hug more but was scared about peoples personal space. D: 

*Con Artist*: Get 3 free commissions.
I payed for all mine. 

*Last Impressions*: Thank 10 DoubleTree employees.
- I think I thanked a couple of receptionists, but thats about it

*Shutter Bug*: Take 1000 pictures.
- I forgot my camera. ;_;

*Means Of Consumption*: Receive 10 commissions.
- I got 2

*Unfamiliar Faces*: Meet 15 new friends.
- Lets see I met Jerry, Wolfblade, Mythril, Ovan, Chizi, En, Pave, Aurora, and others I can't remember. D: 

*Squeaky Clean*: Follow the 6-2-1 rule.
- I brushed my teeth at least once a day, took a shower at least every night, and got somewhere around 6 or more hours of sleep.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 5, 2009)

I havent yet....but i have one to add. I thought it was funny

*Whats going on???:* Experiment a WTF moment at least 5 times


----------

